# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Raideliikenneseminaari junassa 21.7.2010

## aaltos

MTV 3 ja Porin kaupunki ovat järjestäneet  muutaman vuoden ajan Suomi Areena keskustelutilaisuuksia jazz-viikolla Porissa ja ympäristökunnissa. Kesällä 2008 oli Nakkilassa raideliikenneseminaari, mutta nyt järjestäjät räväyttävät ja seminaari järjestetään junassa välillä Pori-Helsinki. Seminaarin ydinjoukon muodostaa eduskunnan liikenne- ja viestintävaliokunta. Suomi Areenan tilaisuudet ovat avoimia kansalaiskeskustelun paikkoja, jonka periaatteen arvelen toteutuvan tässäkin seminaarissa.

http://www.mtv3.fi/suomiareena2009/u....shtml?1068696

Sakari Aalto
Ulvila

----------

